# Aluminum Boat Bottom/ SteelFlex Epoxy



## little rascal

Some folks been asking, so here's some info.
Lot of Airboats ran this on the hulls, now a lot of those are going to UHMW.
The hardest part for me (by myself) was to get the boat flipped over, it is a heavy .125 mud/duck boat. Once the coating was on and dry, can flip over and just winch it up on trailer with ease. Word of caution, don't ever unhook your bow strap til in the water, it can slide off easily.
It has held up well, I am real careful in the rocks. Slides well over Mud, Stumps, Grass, and sand is still not great , but slides a little better than bare aluminum.

go to www.fascoepoxies.com
scroll down and look for this:
STEELFLEX SUPER SLICK EPOXY COATING #9X-2000
Comes in a 2 part epoxy. Can mix and roll on with a solvent roller. Boat prep is best sanded bare aluminum. Can use Grinder with 60 grit disc, 60 grit sand paper, scrub whole bottom and wipe down with Acetone and dry and wipe it down, then apply. The thicker you put this on the faster it hardens. One nice good even coat with the roller will be plenty. Can mix up the 2 part and pour on, and spread with roller. Out of 1 gallon total(1 part 1/2 gallon- 1 part 1/2 gallon) I had a good bit left over, could have probably done it with a 1/2 gallon total. That was for a 17ft. x 48" bottom. The people at Fasco can answer your questions, they are nice people. Jim
Some pics below, click on thumbs for larger view.






[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Msteele

*Looks like what I need.*

How much was it? How thick can it be applied? I used some do-it-yourself roll on bed line on the bottom of my 12 foot jon boat to help protect the bottom from sharp rocks. The bad thing with it is I get hung on rocks. The stuff isn't smooth. It has tire particles in it. I would like to try something else. Looks good and strong. Thanks


----------



## kscoggins

good lookin camo job there.


----------



## little rascal

*Cost*

was right near a 100.00 shipping included. You can put it as thick as you want, but one coat is plenty(approx; 1/16-1/8"). The thicker you put it the faster you have to work, it hardens faster the thicker you apply. It would help slide over wet, smooth rocks, but it will scrape off some eventually in rocks and gravel. Some have used it, or Gluvit on Drift Boats just to keep from scraping the bare aluminum a bit, but it is not really intended for rocks.


----------

